# North-Central Vic



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 10, 2013)

Few shots from a recent trip to the North Central region of Victoria.

Enjoy!




Boulenger's Skink (Morethia boulengeri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




South-eastern Slider (Lerista bougainvilli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Robust Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Juvenile Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Barrett (Apr 11, 2013)

Great photos man. Loving the defensive milii poses


----------

